# Drill Press Vice handle retainer



## GailInNM (Jan 8, 2015)

A real simple mod.
I slide the vice to the edge of the drill press table, load part and then start to slide the vice to center of table to drill.  What happens? If the handle on the vice is anywhere near vertical it drops down and catches on the end of the table.  No big deal if I am just doing one part.  Just slide the handle up and finish moving the vice.  But this gets old quickly when doing several identical parts.

A couple or o-rings or small rubber bands will provide enough friction to keep the handle in position while you are moving the vice around.  If using o-rings, use Viton or neoprene if you have them.  Buna-N is the most common but will crack in about 6 months of exposure to the ozone in the air.  Here is a 1-1/2 inch vice with 2ea 3/8 X 1/2 o-rings.
Gail in NM


----------



## bazmak (Jan 8, 2015)

I drill and tap the end of the screw and fit a thumb screw  with a small piece of nylon between the screw and the handle.The thumb screw can then be adjusted to give a nice sliding fit to suit


----------



## RichD (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the tip Gail! I'll give it a try in my shop.
Rich


----------



## Swifty (Jan 9, 2015)

A very simple, but great tip.

Paul.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 9, 2015)

Love it. So simple too


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 10, 2015)

little things that make life easier. Thanks.

Jim


----------

